# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] ESOMinion Worth It?

## Kryptus

Just Curious... Is it worth it? I've seen that it's been updated a lot and it now costs subscription. Is it worth it or am I good using MMOViper and Ghost Auto Clicker?

----------


## VladoPunk

if u have good pc to run it smoothly yes quiet good i am runing it last few days and didnt had any problems

----------


## Kryptus

> if u have good pc to run it smoothly yes quiet good i am runing it last few days and didnt had any problems


Current key features?

----------


## VladoPunk

i use it to gathere mats but he can gridnd and assist on kills i think

----------


## Kryptus

> i use it to gathere mats but he can gridnd and assist on kills i think


I REALLY need the mats, both for crafting exp and gold. He's already VR12, so XP is no issue. But I have other characters I would like to level.

----------


## xxomen911xx

MMOMinion is far better than MMOViper. I paid for the 6 months of Viper, tried it, then filed for a refund once I realized what a mistake I made.

----------


## Kryptus

> MMOMinion is far better than MMOViper. I paid for the 6 months of Viper, tried it, then filed for a refund once I realized what a mistake I made.


Looks like I'll be purchasing when I have the $.

----------


## plankersz

ESO Minion has been the best one ive tried so far +1 for them

----------


## viperbot

It really depends on what you are after. Viper will run around hunting and gathering using what skills you tell it to use.

However, if you want all of the bells and whistles, minion is the superior produce here. So price vs options. That is pretty much the choice. Quick and dirty or more expensive and full of options.

Viper has not had any bans either. I do not own minion, so I cant speak for them there.

----------


## Viper3881

ESOMinion is amazing. I use it all the time when I played ESO. Viper has always had decent bots. Its basic, but Vipers always works early before everyone else it seems. Minion is more advanced bot, and have personal experience with them in FFXIV, Rift, and GW2.

----------


## omgnoes

Minion didnt work for me properly when it was in beta.
Crashed after 5 mins of running.

And i dont know now whether they fixed it or not.

----------


## rubbershere

> Minion didnt work for me properly when it was in beta.
> Crashed after 5 mins of running.
> 
> And i dont know now whether they fixed it or not.


It works better than it use to still same gui though ingame.

----------


## blackhype

My subscription for ESO is done for the moment, but esominion helped me track treasure chests and rare nodes that took forever to find with the human eye.

----------


## archlord12345

> Minion didnt work for me properly when it was in beta.
> Crashed after 5 mins of running.
> 
> And i dont know now whether they fixed it or not.


Your game wasnt crashing it was closing because you couldnt read instructions for beta

It was written to put any username UNIQUE and a random password (not empty)

if your game was closing after 5 mins it is because the server was kicking you off.

And bot works flawless right now

----------


## Kryptus

> Your game wasnt crashing it was closing because you couldnt read instructions for beta
> 
> It was written to put any username UNIQUE and a random password (not empty)
> 
> if your game was closing after 5 mins it is because the server was kicking you off.
> 
> And bot works flawless right now


That it does!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mouseman

It's a good bot...BUT...(it's a huge but)...the developers are absolutely terrible at updating it on patch days.

DO NOT expect to run MMO MInion all week - every patch day it's down for at least 24 hours, this week it's been almost 2 days downtime whilst they "update" the bot.

MMO Viper is less superior but at least you're able to use it all the time. ESO Minion is not suitable for serious / business botting at all.

----------


## nippel

sadly mouseman is right about the updating, usually we shine on that, but eso is a bit of a showstopper here. We thought we could be lazy and use only ONE client for EU & NA.....this bites us in the ass right now because zenibanana is unable to proper fixup their stuff and needs to patch two times a week with each min 5+ hours downtime. 

BUT, we now (since today) reduced the updating time by improving quite some things on our end, where before the initial analysis took 3hours + , we are down to 20min now. at the same time we are now going to add a switch to toggle between US and EU version into the minion launcher, which will then automatically grab the current version and log you fully into the game n start botting ^^

----------


## Lavillana

wrong forum. Please accept my apologies.

----------


## sasagwen

ESO minion is getting detected heavily from the minions user report recently. To be honest, I am scared to try ESO minion, I am also looking for other safer bot as well

----------


## groeit

Well its dead now anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Lavillana

MMOMinion stopped selling and stopped updating ESOMinion as of 9/4/2015 
The reason given was that the player base was at an all time low, and there were not enough paying subscribers to make it worthwhile to continue to update ESOMinion. Refunds were offered to all that had paid subscriptions to ESOMinion beyond 9/2015, and they shut it down.

----------


## Bakami

Is ESOViper even worth it since Minion is gone? Just started ESO.

----------

